# Tire Tech: semi-pneumatic tire repair



## younggun'85 (Jan 18, 2014)

Trying to find a solution for this problem:









Some subtantial cracking going on. My first idea was to fill with some kind of resin. 
I saw a fix on the show wheeler dealers where they filled a door cars weatherstrip by filling it with a piece of rubber.
Then I thought this could work well in this situation.
Does anyone else have suggestions?
I've tried using silicone on at least two tires, but it only holds them together for display.
I want this to be rideable like the rest of my rides.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 18, 2014)

Get new tires,


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 18, 2014)

Do you know a place in Ohio that makes semi pneumatic tires?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 19, 2014)

What size tires are they? Ask at your local bike shop about ordering new tires and or place a wanted ad in the wanted section and you might find very good used ones or maybe new old stock ones. I might have some, I just need to know the size.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 19, 2014)

I looked at your pics again 8 x 1.75. I'll check to see what I have tomorrow.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 19, 2014)

What does the tire say for a brand .. 
I may have that wheel & tire ..


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 22, 2014)

I checked My tires are 10 inch .. sorry about that I tried ..


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 22, 2014)

In your first picture, it looks like they are 8 x 1.75.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2014)

If the tires are really hard, you might get by using "PC-7" or "Mar-tex" (marine equivalent).when dry, you can file/sand/tap/shape and paint. great 2 part epoxy resin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

